# Tips for the Brazilian First, Second and Third division



## Bultip (Aug 30, 2013)

Avai – ABC Natal
2:00

Avai will meet ABC Natal in match from the eighteenth round of the Brazilian Serie B. Before the game the hosts are ninth with 26 points, while the visitors are on the last twentieth position with only 11 points. This will be the first match between both teams this season and my opinion is that the hosts will win the three points. Avai is in good shape lately and has 4 wins and 2 draws in their last 6 matches in the league. ABC Natal is with 1 victory, 2 draws and 3 defeats in their previous 6 games in Serie B. If Avai win against ABC Natal, then the team will increase their chances for promotion in the elite of Brazil. At the moment Avai is with 4 points less than the third Sport Club Recife and the fourth Joinville. The teams, which finished from first to fourth position, win a promotion in Serie A. ABC Natal isn’t very convincing in their matches away from home lately and has registered 1 draw and 5 losses in their last 6 visits in the league. 

Prediction: Avai to win @1,44 bet365
Great add for a coupon


----------



## Bultip (Aug 31, 2013)

Parana – Guaratingueta

21:15 (CET)


Parana will host Guaratingueta in match from the eighteenth round of the Brazilian Serie B. The game is on Saturday. This will be the first match between the two teams this season. Parana is with 3 wins, 2 draws and 1 loss in their last 6 matches in the championship. In them Parana beat Atletico Goianiense (2:0), Boa Esporte (3:1) and Sport Club Recife (1:0), finished draw with Joinville (1:1) and Chapecoense (2:2) and lost from Palmeiras (1:2). Guaratingueta has 2 victories, 1 draw and 3 defeats in their previous 6 league games. In them Guaratingueta won against ABC Natal (3:1) and ASA (2:1), registered a draw with Figueirense (1:1) and lost against Boa Esporte (0:2), Chapecoense (0:1) and Ceara (0:2). My opinion is that the hosts will win the match. Parana needs a victory in their battle for promotion in Serie A. The team of Parana is strong in their matches at home this season. In their last 6 games as host Parana has 5 wins and 1 draw. Guaratingueta isn’t very convincing as visitor and has 1 victory and 5 losses in their last 6 visits. 

Prediction: Parana to win @1,40 bet365


----------



## Bultip (Sep 10, 2013)

Joinville - Atletico Goianiense

Joinville will host Atletico Goianiense in match from the 21 round of the Brazilian Serie B. Before the game the hosts are on the fourth place with 34 points, while the visitors are seventeenth with 20 points. My opinion is that Joinville will win the three points. Joinville has 4 wins, 1 draw and 1 loss in their last 6 matches in Serie B, while Atletico Goianiense is with 1 victory, 1 draw and 4 defeats in their previous 6 games in the championship. The hosts are the team in better form and they need the three points in the battle for promotion in Serie A. So I predict a victory for Joinville. 

Prediction: 1 @1.57 Bet365


----------



## Bultip (Nov 15, 2013)

Icasa-Paysandu

Lets focus on the background of the game. Icasa needs a win no matter what. They will be very motivated and well concentrated for sure as their promotion depends on the very few games left. Such game against a team in relegation zone must be won. In last 5 games Icasa scored 5 times and conceded 4 goals, as we see there games are not characterized with many goals. 

On other side, Paysandu did a great job in last few games- 10 points in 5 appearances. Therefore, we should from them a good, solid game. In those games they scored 8 and conceded 7 goals. What's more interesting is the flow of the games- they never quit. Paysandu fighted every game till the last whistle. For example against Joinville from 3:0 they managed to get back 3 goals. Against Oeste from 1:3 they managed to get 3:3 at the end. 

Furthemore, the team has no room for losses. After this game they had a home one against another team from the bottom Brigantino and then a very difficult away game against Sport Recife. They need to win points against Icasa no matter what and I am sure they believe they can do it because of the good performance lately. 

For the hosts the best players till the moment- Chapinha, Tadeu and Patiguar are fit to play. Paysandu also does not have any important injuries in the attack. Both teams has 1 defender that is injured and will miss the game. 

Considering all this and the last 3 games between them were over 2.5 goals I think this one is worth the risk to bet on it. 

Prediction: Over 2 goals @ 1.475 Bet365
If you want higher odds I also think that over 2.5 is worth the risk.

More tips HERE


----------



## Bultip (Nov 17, 2013)

*Vitoria - Santos*
*21:00 CET*Vitoria is seventh, four rounds before the end of the season and has realistical chances to finish in the top if win this game. Santos is ninth and the team could go either infront or close up to the relegation zone, it depends on their games.Let us see firstly the forms of both teams. Vitoria entered a bad row of games and from two games at home has not a single win after 1:1 with Corinthians and 1:3 against Cruzeiro. Santos is a very poor away team this season, but in the last couple of rounds showed teeth and has not a loss in their last three away games - 1:5 against Nautico, 1:1 against Corinthians and 2:2 against Vasco de Gama. When we put out Nautico from the stats, Corinthians and Vasco de Gama played on maximum so we can say that Santos is improving their form as a guest.The reason for my bet is other though and it is all about the injured players in the teams. For the host, the injured are just too many and most of them are key players in the team. When we start with Maximiliano Bianuci that has eight goals and two assists and finish with the goalkeeper of the team Deola. Moreover, two of the middlefielders of the team will also miss the game, Luiz Albero and Neto Caruha. The defenders Nino Paraiba and Mansur would miss the game for sure and another defender - Fabricio is not sure to start, and if he does it would be on injections. As you can see, a whole team is missing for the host so we can expect very poor game.
In Santos squad there are no injuries and the only missing player is Euhenio Mena which is in Chiles squad at the moment. Good news is the return of Tiago Ribeiro which is of key importance for the team, making most of the attacks of the team very dangerous. 
I prefer betting on unders and overs but here I would go with the double chance for the guest. I just cannot see Santos losing this game. Four years in a row, Santos does not have a win here and the moment is perfect to break this tradition.
*Prediction: X2 (Double Chance) @1,83 Bet365*


----------

